# Sparkledogs?



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 30, 2016)

I just want to know what people think about sparkledogs/ other sparklecreatures! I myself think they are super cute as long as they have a defined personality, aren't too OP (in RPs) and you don't try to commision someone for a drawing of them (it's just hard to do!) 
What do you guys think?


----------



## quagmath (Jul 1, 2016)

sparkledogs are fun lol. i like seeing complementary palettes and even unnatural neon/pastel colours; i think the only sparkledogs (or... whats it called, edgydogs or angstdogs or something when theyre dark past emo sparkledogs) i dont like are ones with bad colours and designs
like a good ol white and light blue and pink sparkledog has potential but colours like neon green and red make my eyes hurt (7w7)...


----------



## Somnium (Jul 1, 2016)

hey look at me I'm a sparkly!


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jul 1, 2016)

quagmath said:


> sparkledogs are fun lol. i like seeing complementary palettes and even unnatural neon/pastel colours; i think the only sparkledogs (or... whats it called, edgydogs or angstdogs or something when theyre dark past emo sparkledogs) i dont like are ones with bad colours and designs
> like a good ol white and light blue and pink sparkledog has potential but colours like neon green and red make my eyes hurt (7w7)...


Ya, I don't feel to great about them if the majority of their colors are neon...


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jul 1, 2016)

Somnium said:


> hey look at me I'm a sparkly!


Yay!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

The hell is a sparkle dog


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jul 1, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> The hell is a sparkle dog


It's a fursona that has many different (usually neon) colors, could also be described as "rave dogs"


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 1, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> It's a fursona that has many different (usually neon) colors, could also be described as "rave dogs"


I think it's kinda sad. I cant help but think they're like dog people that were genetically altered just as a fashion statement or to be cool at parties.
And what would the social dynamic surrounding them be in a world full of natural anthropomorphs? Would they be discriminated against, or envied?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> I think it's kinda sad. I cant help but think they're like dog people that were genetically altered just as a fashion statement or to be cool at parties.
> And what would the social dynamic surrounding them be in a world full of natural anthropomorphs? Would they be discriminated against, or envied?



So this?
http://pre04.deviantart.net/7019/th/pre/f/2008/218/2/f/the_ultimate_furry_2_3_by_nightmarehound.jpg

http://img02.deviantart.net/9cae/i/2011/060/4/d/ref__spirtmoon_chaos_by_obsin-d3anwkl.jpg


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 1, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> So this?


Possibly, but only in rare ...medically anomalous, cases.
- - -
Geez, that was too many sparkles. Why would you do that to my retinas man?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Possibly, but only in rare ...medically anomalous, cases.
> - - -
> Geez, that was too many sparkles. Why would you do that to my retinas man?



Go big or go home you scrub


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 1, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> I think it's kinda sad. I cant help but think they're like dog people that were genetically altered just as a fashion statement or to be cool at parties.
> And what would the social dynamic surrounding them be in a world full of natural anthropomorphs? Would they be discriminated against, or envied?



In my novel (yet to be published), that's what the anthros (Kemono) are: genetically-modified Humans. And they can choose to have some cosmetic morphogenics done and get things like a different fur color or even wings. As for discrimination, some of the surrounding alien races see them as hedonistic.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 1, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> In my novel (yet to be published), that's what the anthros (Kemono) are: genetically-modified Humans. And they can choose to have some cosmetic morphogenics done and get things like a different fur color or even wings. As for discrimination, some of the surrounding alien races see them as hedonistic.


That's neato. Glad to hear it's at least accepted amongst themselves, it would allow them to lead 'normal' lives.  Does it go into why they do it?
I'm kind a sucker for sci-fi.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 2, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> That's neato. Glad to hear it's at least accepted amongst themselves, it would allow them to lead 'normal' lives.  Does it go into why they do it?
> I'm kind a sucker for sci-fi.



Good question, actually! The reason why they became Transhuman because of their ancestral culture: the "Freeborn." (This takes place in 5525 AD) Kemono history says that the Freeborn were an underground culture that rebelled against society's norms by "holding lavish banquets in the guise of fantastic beasts." 

Does this sound familiar to you?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Good question, actually! The reason why they became Transhuman because of their ancestral culture: the "Freeborn." (This takes place in 5525 AD) Kemono history says that the Freeborn were an underground culture that rebelled against society's norms by "holding lavish banquets in the guise of fantastic beasts."
> 
> Does this sound familiar to you?


So it's almost like a religious practice to them then? 
And it sounds like a familiar thing (Roman?) but it's late and I belive I need a history lesson. 

And I like that it's set in the future rather than a different 'world'. It gives the story plausibility.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

I thought the sparkledogs fad died a decade ago, but here I stand corrected.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 2, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> So it's almost like a religious practice to them then?
> And it sounds like a familiar thing (Roman?) but it's late and I belive I need a history lesson.
> 
> And I like that it's set in the future rather than a different 'world'. It gives the story plausibility.



No, it was an ancient (Read: current) practice.

As for who the Freeborn actually were? Easy: *FURRIES. *

In fact, the term "Freeborn" comes from a corruption of "Furry" and "Brony." So that's right: The Kemono Union and their eponymous Transhuman people are _the legacy of the Furry Fandom itself. _They are what the Fandom ultimately becomes. And yet only an educated few Kemono know about what the Freeborn were actually like in the past; the Kemono Union mythologized it heavily because of a mix of ad-libbing lost data and fervent patriotism.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 2, 2016)

Also relevant to the thread:


__
		https://did%3D816dbea7d89190ad43bb19f856f542901a1f2c5b%3Bid%3D143772642069%3Bkey%3DA0tNVxMoh6H1L7tWIZRdIw%3Bname%3Dkitsune-kenyota


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

So if I strike a bit of lighting into a dog, will that make it a sparkle dog?  May start glowing in some kind of neonic manner, and will even sparkle for a little bit!


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> The hell is a sparkle dog



When 14-year-olds think they can make a fursona.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> _lavish banquets_





Zaedrin said:


> *FURRIES.*


What's that? Cold pizza at a meet? XD
But I should've known that, like me to over think it.
And the fuzzbutt parade becomes a futuristic religion? That's where it's at. It should be a heck of a story when you're through.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 2, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> What's that? Cold pizza at a meet? XD
> But I should've known that, like me to over think it.
> And the fuzzbutt parade becomes a futuristic religion? That's where it's at. It should be a heck of a story when you're through.



No, it's just their origin myth. But yeah, it is gonna be one helluva ride!

Best way to describe it is with a formula. It's _Borderlands 2_ meets _Spec Ops: The Line_ meets _Outlaw Star_ meets _Neon Genesis Evangelion_ meets _Dune_ meets _Bojack Horseman_ meets _Zootopia_ meets _AKIRA_.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> No, it was an ancient (Read: current) practice.
> 
> As for who the Freeborn actually were? Easy: *FURRIES. *
> 
> In fact, the term "Freeborn" comes from a corruption of "Furry" and "Brony." So that's right: The Kemono Union and their eponymous Transhuman people are _the legacy of the Furry Fandom itself. _They are what the Fandom ultimately becomes. And yet only an educated few Kemono know about what the Freeborn were actually like in the past; the Kemono Union mythologized it heavily because of a mix of ad-libbing lost data and fervent patriotism.


Err, I understood nothing


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 2, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Err, I understood nothing



Read the previous posts, it's my story. But that's irrelevant.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080128 All this talk about Furry's becoming actual Furry's makes me think of this.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080128 All this talk about Furry's becoming actual Furry's makes me think of this.



Whoa there I ain't finna click on no freaky deeky Dutch porn ya'll be trying to post. Give the shit on that link, broseph


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com: Furthia High: Monday, January 28, 2008 All this talk about Furry's becoming actual Furry's makes me think of this.


I read the first couple pages, and 2 thoughts:
They're sending a highly endangered species to a public school!?
His name is Kale, I like him!


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Best way to describe it is with a formula...


I, uh, played Borderlands 2...
I'm all about a futuristic dystopia but I don't think that's what you're getting at.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080128 All this talk about Furry's becoming actual Furry's makes me think of this.


Speaking of this, I have a phobia of poorly made furry webcomics. Though it's not that uncommon, I guess.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 2, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Speaking of this, I have a phobia of poorly made furry webcomics. Though it's not that uncommon, I guess.



Now when we talking shit, we talking like Chris-chan level shit or more along the lines of "Oy ya git this 'ere faggola of mine own creation is an absolute GOD"


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Whoa there I ain't finna click on no freaky deeky Dutch porn ya'll be trying to post. Give the shit on that link, broseph


Lmao, no worries my friend, it's far from porn xD let alone Dutch


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Speaking of this, I have a phobia of poorly made furry webcomics. Though it's not that uncommon, I guess.


Eh yanno a webcomic can be so well drawn that it's nice to look at, but if the story itself is shit, the webcomic all together is shit.  Ever heard the phrase, 'can't tell a book by its cover'? Well in this case, can't tell a how good a story is based on the Artist's skills starting out.  
BUT! I wasn't posting that cause I thought it was the shit, did so because it sounded like the theme of whatever they were talking about.  So it no matter :3


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Eh yanno a webcomic can be so well drawn that it's nice to look at, but if the story itself is shit, the webcomic all together is shit.  Ever heard the phrase, 'can't tell a book by its cover'? Well in this case, can't tell a how good a story is based on the Artist's skills starting out.



Welp, I didn't said "poorly drawn", don't get me wrong. After all, Order Of The Stick and xkcd are considered classics for a reason, despite being constructed with sticks and circles. It's just that majority of furry webcomics I checked are mediocre at best and cringeworthy and outrageous at worst. In fact, majority of great anthro webcomics (like Lackadaisy, Achewood or Scalie Schoolie) are ironically made by those who have little to no relation to the fandom, while various common contenders of "worst webcomic ever" lists (Jack, Better Days, Las Lindas) are drawn by people that have strong connection with furry fandom. I guess furries can't draw a good webcomic to save life, lol.

Here goes an unrelated rant, I love doing that!


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Now when we talking shit, we talking like Chris-chan level shit or more along the lines of "Oy ya git this 'ere faggola of mine own creation is an absolute GOD"


Y'know, Sonichu is kinda both actually


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Welp, I didn't said "poorly drawn", don't get me wrong. After all, Order Of The Stick and xkcd are considered classics for a reason, despite being constructed with sticks and circles. It's just that majority of furry webcomics I checked are mediocre at best and cringeworthy and outrageous at worst. In fact, majority of great anthro webcomics (like Lackadaisy, Achewood or Scalie Schoolie) are ironically made by those who have little to no relation to the fandom, while various common contenders of "worst webcomic ever" lists (Jack, Better Days, Las Lindas) are drawn by people that have strong connection with furry fandom. I guess furries can't draw a good webcomic to save life, lol.
> 
> Here goes an unrelated rant, I love doing that!


Actually I wouldn't put 'Las Lindas' as part of the "Worst Webcomic Ever" list.  It does pretty good for itself.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Actually I wouldn't put 'Las Lindas' as part of the "Worst Webcomic Ever" list.  It does pretty good for itself.


It gets most of the kicks for being a "shallow fanservice-fest" (which is exactly what it is), but at least it's honest with its target audience and doesn't try to be anything more, so for its niche it's hardly that bad. But again, it's a popular snark bait among webcomic critics and readers in general, and I can easily see why. TWO did a good review on it, actually.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> It gets most of the kicks for being a "shallow fanservice-fest" (which is exactly what it is), but at least it's honest with its target audience and doesn't try to be anything more, so for its niche it's hardly that bad. But again, it's a popular snark bait among webcomic critics and readers in general, and I can easily see why. TWO did a good review on it, actually.


It isn't the best, and it does involve around too much sexual themed stuff, but it does have a underlining story.  The characters do have their own personalities and everyone does have a background.  I don't like it for the sexual stuff, but I can see that there is effort put behind the comic.  It's all in how you look at it and how open minded you are.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> It isn't the best, and it does involve around too much sexual themed stuff, but it does have a underlining story.  The characters do have their own personalities and everyone does have a background.  I don't like it for the sexual stuff, but I can see that there is effort put behind the comic.  It's all in how you look at it and how open minded you are.


Welp, effort doesn't mean quality - it's the execution that's poor here, and plot is more a set of excuses and inconviniences to make characters show their boobs rather than naturally unraveling story. I would tell in details why this comic is poorly made, but aforementioned review already explains all flaws perfectly, from illogical storytelling to over-reliance on overused anime cliches.

Either way, I'll not offtop in this thread any more, would rather discuss webcomics in PM or something .з.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 2, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Welp, I didn't said "poorly drawn", don't get me wrong. After all, Order Of The Stick and xkcd are considered classics for a reason, despite being constructed with sticks and circles. It's just that majority of furry webcomics I checked are mediocre at best and cringeworthy and outrageous at worst. In fact, majority of great anthro webcomics (like Lackadaisy, Achewood or Scalie Schoolie) are ironically made by those who have little to no relation to the fandom, while various common contenders of "worst webcomic ever" lists (Jack, Better Days, Las Lindas) are drawn by people that have strong connection with furry fandom. I guess furries can't draw a good webcomic to save life, lol.
> 
> Here goes an unrelated rant, I love doing that!



I didn't mind Furpile or whatever that literal gay comic was. Then again I was also like fucking 14 and a complete cringey little shit too so maybe it was pretty shit


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I didn't mind Furpile or whatever that literal gay comic was. Then again I was also like fucking 14 and a complete cringey little shit too so maybe it was pretty shit


"Gay-oriented" furry webcomics are usually the most readable, ironically enough. It's a lot like visual novels and girly books - there's a lot of pandering and wish fulfillment in them, but at least creators care about making characters sympathetic and interesting enough to make target audience relate with them, rather than caring about their own zoophilic urges (Kit n' Kay Boodle, Las Lindas), half-assed political messages (Concession, Better Days), or both (Jack, _oh my f*cking god, Jack_ ).


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 2, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> "Gay-oriented" furry webcomics are usually the most readable, ironically enough. It's a lot like visual novels and girly books - there's a lot of pandering and wish fulfillment in them, but at least creators care about making characters sympathetic and interesting enough to make target audience relate with them, rather than caring about their own zoophilic urges (Kit n' Kay Boodle, Las Lindas), half-assed political messages (Concession, Better Days), or both (Jack, _oh my f*cking god, Jack_ ).



I don't know about any of these. Only other web comic I know about is Suicide for Hire and it was interesting to say the least


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I don't know about any of these. Only other web comic I know about is Suicide for Hire and it was interesting to say the least


You can learn a thing or two about Jack, if you have some spare time. The comic is so insultingly retarded, it's enjoyable. It even held a status of "worst webcomic" once, long before Sonichu and Billy The Heretic were discovered.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Now when we talking shit, we talking like Chris-chan level shit or more along the lines of "Oy ya git this 'ere faggola of mine own creation is an absolute GOD"



Don't. Remind me. Of. That. Monster.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 3, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> You can learn a thing or two about Jack, if you have some spare time. The comic is so insultingly retarded, it's enjoyable. It even held a status of "worst webcomic" once, long before Sonichu and Billy The Heretic were discovered.


Well ain't that some shit. Think I'll pass on that webcomic



Zaedrin said:


> Don't. Remind me. Of. That. Monster.



Here my friend, I may have something you'll enjoy:


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jul 3, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> When 14-year-olds think they can make a fursona.


Lol, I made Ivory when I was 12 and she's freakin' monochrome! (Icon)
I think you might want to rethink that to when 9 year olds try to make fursonas


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 3, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> Lol, I made Ivory when I was 12 and she's freakin' monochrome! (Icon)
> I think you might want to rethink that to when 9 year olds try to make fursonas



Good call. My fursona has three main colors: ochre, black and white.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jul 3, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Good call. My fursona has three main colors: ochre, black and white.


Cool!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


>


God no...My ex was obsessed with watching this guy. I couldn't even last a minute of this video haha


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> God no...My ex was obsessed with watching this guy. I couldn't even last a minute of this video haha



But the song is pretty well done! Like seriously, it's actually an amazing cover of I Ran by A Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 28, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> When 14-year-olds think they can make a fursona.


I'm 14 and my fursona uses a grand total of like 5 colors. Congratulations. You played yourself


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 1, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> When 14-year-olds think they can make a fursona.


I disagree. Unnaturally colored fursonas and OC's can be fun and well designed. Whilst several sparkles dogs are heavily saturated, cluttered, or aren't visually appealing, this is the sign of  the creator's lack of character design skills, which, although affected by age, is not it's soul defining reason for it.


----------

